# other programs sending mail through outlook



## grahamutton (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi there

Can someone help me please...!?

I run online auctions(ebay) and have a program called auction tamer, which automates sending emails to winning/losing bidders.

My problem/annoyance is EVERY TIME the program attempts to send an email a Outlook window pops up and says...

"A program is trying to access email addresses you have stored in Outlook, Doyou want to allow this". I am then allowed to allow access for either 1,2,5 or 10 mintues.

Once I have allowed access I then get a box saying....

"A program is automatically trying to send email on your behalf, do you want to allow this?" I then have to click yes to this box for EVERY SINGLE email the program needs to send.

What I would like to know is if there is anyway to disable this security. I do not want to be asked either of these questions.

It could cope with just the first question and then allow access for 5 minutes while it sends off however many emails it wants to.

Can anybody shed some light. I have done my best to search though outlooks help section and cant find anything about this so I need someone with *secret* knowledge!!

Many thanks in advance



Graham Utton


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

you might be SOL....from what I understand the only way to get rid fo that prompt is while running and excahnge server....but here is a great resouce anyway (I looked for the answer quickly and didnt see it)

www.slipstick.com


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

The problem is that what you want to do looks like Virus activity to M$. They got nailed pretty bad on that by everyone so they said, "FINE THEN, WE'LL TAKE THE @#[email protected]#$ OUT!" and there you go.

You might try getting ahold of an old version of Outlook Express and using it instead.


----------

